# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Seismic Protection for Art and Antiquities: Preparation of Display Mounts

## T. Ashley McGrew

Don't forget social media. This link from the PACCIN Facebook page.

http://www.asianart.org/regular/seis...display-mounts

----------


## Jamie Hascall

I just did a quick pass through this article and it is a truly amazing piece of work. Kudos to Vince Avalos for bringing all this information together and putting it into an understandable form. It will really help with all our understanding of why we build mounts and inform how we design them. It looks like I've got a good piece of reading for today.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Excellent right? The illustrations of base moment and rupture moment are fine indeed! I also like the (simple when you think about it) illustration of the mount function based on angle (90 degrees equals 1 G). I had always heard about calculating mounts and pedestals based on Gs but an image can really clarify things so well.

----------

